# MediaWiki unter Linux installieren



## Maddi_89 (13. August 2007)

Ich habe eine einfache frage.
Wie kann mann MediaWiki unter Linux installieren?

MfG Maddi


----------



## Navy (13. August 2007)

Hast Du Dir mal die Mühe gemacht und einfach mal die Seite des Projektes besucht? Ich glaube nicht...

http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Installation


----------



## deepthroat (13. August 2007)

Hi.

@Maddi_89: Es ist meist sehr nützlich ein bisschen Information zu deinem Vorhaben bzw. Problem zu geben. Z.B. welche Distribution du hast...

Mit Ubuntu 7.04 ist es z.B. sehr einfach mediawiki zu installieren:
	
	
	



```
apt-get install mediawiki
```
Andere Distributionen haben evtl. auch fertige Pakete die du einfach installieren kannst.

Gruß


----------

